# lambda relay location



## contor (Sep 15, 2009)

just wondering if anyone knew where the lambda relay would be located. i did a search and nothing came up. any info would help.


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

The Lambda Relay was usually in the engine compartment near the passenger side front strut mount. It may have moved around some based on the year and model. Look for PN 171 906 381. FR


----------



## contor (Sep 15, 2009)

thank you sir


----------



## contor (Sep 15, 2009)

just checked and could not locate it. but i have a couple more questions, what is the 'plug' on the fan shroud (dlc type connector) and there are two inline resistors right next to my fan shroud and battery, one of the pn's is 171 971 934A and i couldnt make out the other one, but they dont look to hot and was wondering if those are part of the open/closed loop circut


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

It would help to know what car we're talking about. 

The German-built cars have the Lambda relay in the relay panel (usually, position 15).


----------



## contor (Sep 15, 2009)

its a 1.8 8v digi 1 mexican built


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

You still have not mentioned the model of your VW. It can make a difference. In addition, I don't think that Digifant I made an appearance in California until 1990 or 1991 depending on model. (IIRC Digifant was used in the Vanagon from 1986.) Unless your car was originally in California it is likely a Digifant II system unless it was converted to Digifant I by you or a previous owner. 

However, now that we know we are talking about a 1988 car look for PN 357 906 381 or similar (XXX 906 381) on the fuse and relay panel.  If you have an '88 Jetta look for the relay in position 1 on the left hand side of the fuse an relay panel second relay row above the fuses. It is also possible that in some models there is no ECU power suply relay. 

What specific issue is your car having? Why are you looking for that relay? FR


----------



## contor (Sep 15, 2009)

see thats the zinger. its a golf btw sorry. it is not from cali. and it is digi 1. believe it or not, its printed on the sticker on the bottom of the ecu, and it doesnt appear to have been swapped. and the symptom is it will not run until it is warm. and until it gets warm i have to hold my foot to the floor, and it sputters, and runs super rich. and then once it is warm it is way down on power. i have replace the cts, check my maf, new fuel pump, new fuel pressure regulator, and changed the idle air control valve, and still the same issue.


----------



## Fat Rabbit (Nov 18, 2001)

Well, you have not replaced the ECU. You might try that. You also might try to check the continuity of the wiring from each sensor to the ECU. I've done a lot of rewiring on Digifant cars. 
You should also check the timing. There have been some good posts on setting the timing in the not too distant past here on Vortex. FR


----------

